# Linux przyspiesza?

## soban_

http://linuxnews.pl/przyspieszanie-linuksa/ - tak sie zastanawiam, czy mozna juz cos z tego dobrodziejstwa przetestowac na gentoo i co o tym sadzicie?

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie linuks, a linux.

A [RFC/RFT PATCH v3] sched: automated per tty task groups smiga, jestem wstanie pracowac na moim intel atomie mimo, ze w tle leci kompilacja chromium na 4 watki. Ten patch to cudo nad cudami - na googlach masz kupe backportow na strasze niz 2.6.37-rc2 jadro.

----------

## soban_

Brzmi bardzo zachecajaco, ja u siebie tez moge kompilowac w 5 watkach w tle i nie odczuwam tego. No pomijajac moment w ktorym mam np virtualboxa odpalnego z windowsem (ktory zjada mi 1 giga ramu) - i przy pozostalych 3 giga potrafi kompilujac np qt4 zamulic caly system. Na pewno sprawdze, jesli Ty to polecasz ;-). Tylko jadac na zen-kernelu nie powinienem miec domyslnie tego?

----------

## SlashBeast

Zen ma imo za duzo tych smieci tam na sile wsadzonych, zen ma ten pacz ale musisz zmienic planiste procesora z bfs na cfs (to jest latka do cfs).

----------

## one_and_only

SlashBeast, widziałem w wątku w unsupported software, że od kilku dni używasz łatki, więc mam kilka pytań. Niby kompilacja w tle  to dość typowy przypadek użycia dla użytkownika gentoo, ale ja w sumie na BFS i NICENESS 19 nie miałem problemów z przeglądarką i filmami w czasie emergowania czegokolwiek. Ewentualne przycięcia pojawiały się przy etapie kopiowania plików, no ale to pewnie bardziej przez I/O (jakiego schedulera używasz? BFQ?).  Używałeś BFS? Czy z nowym CFS jest lepiej? System jest responsywniejszy nawet jeśli tłem nie jest make -j64 (które wydaje się łatwe do zgrupowania), ale lżejsze użycie, w stylu przeglądarka www z 15 otwartymi kartami + "cięższe" środowisko graficzne + torrent?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> SlashBeast, widziałem w wątku w unsupported software, że od kilku dni używasz łatki, więc mam kilka pytań. Niby kompilacja w tle  to dość typowy przypadek użycia dla użytkownika gentoo, ale ja w sumie na BFS i NICENESS 19 nie miałem problemów z przeglądarką i filmami w czasie emergowania czegokolwiek. Ewentualne przycięcia pojawiały się przy etapie kopiowania plików, no ale to pewnie bardziej przez I/O (jakiego schedulera używasz? BFQ?).  Używałeś BFS? Czy z nowym CFS jest lepiej? System jest responsywniejszy nawet jeśli tłem nie jest make -j64 (które wydaje się łatwe do zgrupowania), ale lżejsze użycie, w stylu przeglądarka www z 15 otwartymi kartami + "cięższe" środowisko graficzne + torrent?

 

BFQ - Uzywam na kilku webhostach, na normalnych maszynach jestem na CFQ, jakos nie czuje potrzeby przejscia na bfq.

BFS - Nie ogarniam jego 'fajnosci'. System czasem dostaje z nim zadyszki i jakos tak nie czuje by cos popawial, ale podobnie mam z PREEMPTem, jezeli mam wybrany full preempt (desktop) czuje jakby wszystko bylo wolniej, na wszelkich desktopach mam kernel z preempt model: no preempt (server).

Roznice w dzialaniu zauwazylem odrazu, cfs+ten patch je na sniadanie BFSa moim zdaniem, jak chcesz sobie go przetestowac to polecam uzyc 2.6.37-rc2 jajka zamiast tych backportow, w nowym kernelu sporo zmienili (na plus).

Ja widze roznice na srodowisku poskladanym z tint2+openbox+conky+urxvt, w tle chromium.

----------

## tallica

SlashBeast, mógłbyś wrzucić swój config dla desktopa, tak dla porównania? U mnie to teraz tak wygląda: http://wklej.org/id/421936/

----------

## lazy_bum

[OT]

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Nie linuks, a linux.

 

Jeżeli już to „Linux”…

[/OT]

----------

## Jacekalex

http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?id=17754

----------

